

Photographer designd web site to exactly look like Google to stand out - Jun8
http://www.wired.com/rawfile/2010/09/photog-distinguishes-himself-by-looking-just-like-google/

======
Jun8
I found this brilliant. Currently the "search results" are hardcoded links but
he plans to add real Google results about himself.

